# Obama Administration To Form New Cyber War Doctrine



## Swill (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.spectator.co.uk/americano/3186321/obama-administration-to-form-new-cyber-war-doctrine.thtml



> The Obama administration is set to appoint General Keith Alexander (pictured), the current Director of the National Security Agency, to be the new Cyber Czar. In a major departure from the past, Alexander, who will receive his fourth general’s star, will have an initial budget of around $8 billion and will control how it is spent within NSA, the Department of Homeland Security and the Pentagon. In effect, this will mean that the new head of NSA will report to him instead of to the Secretary of Defense on a huge area of business.



Best defense is a good offense. Hope this pays off.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 31, 2008)

About time


----------



## 0699 (Dec 31, 2008)

Swill said:


> Best defense is a good offense. Hope this pays off.



As long as we DO go on the offensive.  We know where the majority of the cyber attacks against America are coming from (not that I do, I just have faith in our cyber warriors); we just have to have leadership with balls that will let us attack the attackers vice waiting & defending.


----------



## pardus (Dec 31, 2008)

Swill said:


> Best defense is a good offense. Hope this pays off.





Boondocksaint375 said:


> About time



X2!!


If they need a hitman to take out spammers/hackers/virus makers with extreme prejudice I'm their man!


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 31, 2008)

What's with all the "czar" business- drug czar, car czar, cyber czar... why that particular word?  Why not "chief" or "head" or something?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> What's with all the "czar" business- drug czar, car czar, cyber czar... why that particular word?  Why not "chief" or "head" or something?



I like "head" I think we all like "head", I vote "head" for every one!


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 31, 2008)

maybe "The Big Cheese" instead?


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 1, 2009)

I like "the dude". It says he's in charge but still likes to party.


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> What's with all the "czar" business- drug czar, car czar, cyber czar... why that particular word?  Why not "chief" or "head" or something?



I'm partial to "Fuhrer" myself, but I can see where some would take offense. Maybe "Emporer" would be a better choice? How about "Pope?"

I'm with you, the whole thing is stupid.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 1, 2009)

I think they picked the term Czar for "Cyber Czar" because of the alliteration... :)


----------



## RetPara (Jan 1, 2009)

Car - when did command 525?  I knew him when he was at 1st AD....


----------



## car (Jan 1, 2009)

RetPara said:


> Car - when did command 525?  I knew him when he was at 1st AD....




I wasn't there when he commanded, C. He was way after your and my time. But he's "around," and he knows what's goin' on.....

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16640&highlight=alexander&page=4



Marauder06 said:


> What's with all the "czar" business- car czar......



I like it!


----------



## RetPara (Jan 2, 2009)

He had his head screwed on straight at 1stAD.  The Bragg MI Maifia still rules.


----------



## formerBrat (Jan 2, 2009)

Not to hijack, but the AF recently stood up AF Cyber Command, which initially I understood would be stand alone, but it appears has since been realigned under AF Space Command. I know there was some initial controversey and a hold up on the command because some (on the Hill, perhaps) thought it might be better to have an organized joint cyber command (a cyber-JSOC, if you will). I do not know what happened with that, but the AF command apparently did get the green light anyway. This thread made me think about this and I found this interesting link on the AF site.

http://www.afcyber.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123104963


> by Karen Petitt
> Air Force Cyber Command (P) Public Affairs
> 
> 7/1/2008 - SCOTT AIR FORCE BASE, Ill.  -- The Air Force has proposed a plan to develop its enlisted and officer corps into Airmen who specialize in establishing, controlling and fighting in the cyberspace domain. That's according to Maj. Gen. William T. Lord, Air Force Cyber Command (Provisional) commander, who referenced AFCYBER's force development intent during a recent cyberspace symposium in Marlborough, Mass.
> ...




What are the thoughts on this, I would presume (perhaps I shouldn't) part of their duties would be offensive (or at least it should be, IMO). Would a joint command in touch with the NSA be a good idea, or do the other branches even have their own versions of this type of command? I know they all have some type of signals intel and such. I just found this interesting and very 21st century, so to speak.


----------



## AWP (Jan 2, 2009)

The AF has two types of airmen: some of the best on the planet and some of the worst on the planet. It will be interesting to see how that plays out and what sort of training they receive.

I worked with an NCO going to the new command. She was less than thrilled with how it began, but I'm sure the bugs will be ironed out.


----------



## QC (Jan 3, 2009)

Another article; read the whole article 

http://www.securitymanagement.com/n...-u-s-government-computers-says-analyst-005019

Foreign Hackers are Overwhelming U.S. Government Computers, says Analyst
By John Wagley
12/19/2008 -

Foreign hackers have accessed between half and all of the U.S. government and military computers they “have an interest in,” according to one analyst. Many of the attacks are sanctioned by the Chinese government—something few top U.S. officials are willing to acknowledge, he said. 

John Tkacik, a senior research fellow at the Heritage Foundation, said his estimate was based on recent media and governmental reports along with personal interviews with U.S. officials. Chinese cyber attacks have grown so relentless and sophisticated they’ve become the “single biggest military and intelligence threat the U.S. faces.” He was speaking at a Heritage discussion titled, “Under Attack: Today’s Cyber Threat.” 

There have been a series of high-profile attacks against the U.S. since last summer. Recently, Newsweek reported that computers used by both the Obama and McCain campaigns were hacked. In the past few months, a variety of news sources have reported on successful breaches on targets including the White House, the World Bank, and the Department of Defense (DoD).  

There were 43,880 incidents of malicious activity from all sources against DoD and defense company computers in 2007, a 31 percent increase from the year before, according to a recent annual report from the U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission (USCC).


----------



## car (Jan 3, 2009)

formerBrat said:


> Not to hijack, but the AF recently stood up AF Cyber Command, which initially I understood would be stand alone, but it appears has since been realigned under AF Space Command.



The AF stood up a command with a BG in charge. Problem was, there were no troops under that headquarters. So we had commercials showing an AF SSgt defending the entire Pentagon, when in fact......:uhh:

Not to bash my brothers and sisters in Blue, but they jumped farther and faster than they should have.

Cyber command? Are you kidding? 

http://www.ewa-iit.com/content.asp?sectionID=2&contentID=34


----------



## QC (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm....


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 3, 2009)

car said:


> The AF stood up a command with a BG in charge. Problem was, there were no troops under that headquarters. So we had commercials showing an AF SSgt defending the entire Pentagon, when in fact......:uhh:
> 
> Not to bash my brothers and sisters in Blue, but they jumped farther and faster than they should have.
> 
> ...



What is even more funny is calling themselves "Operators".
I can just see it now. A cyber warrior in full kit sitting in an office telling stories of how he saved the planet with his keyboard:doh:.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 3, 2009)

shortbrownguy said:


> What is even more funny is calling themselves "Operators".
> I can just see it now. A cyber warrior in full kit sitting in an office telling stories of how he saved the planet with his keyboard:doh:.



Didn't you know, everyone is an operator now.


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2009)

shortbrownguy said:


> What is even more funny is calling themselves "Operators".
> I can just see it now. A cyber warrior in full kit sitting in an office telling stories of how he saved the planet with his keyboard:doh:.



:doh:


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 3, 2009)

Pardus,
Does the guy in the first picture have a camel toe?
I think I just thru up in my mouth a little..


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 3, 2009)

shortbrownguy said:


> Pardus,
> Does the guy in the first picture have a camel toe?
> I think I just thru up in my mouth a little..



Uuuuuuuhm..er..why are YOU lookin' that close?  I may have to break friendship with you!:eek::doh:


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 3, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> Uuuuuuuhm..er..why are YOU lookin' that close?  I may have to break friendship with you!:doh:



I was under the impression Pardus was a guy, until he posted his school pictures:doh:


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 3, 2009)

shortbrownguy said:


> I was under the impression Pardus was a guy, until he posted his school pictures:doh:


(snorts) Im gonna get banned for giggling..thanks alot bro!


----------



## car (Jan 3, 2009)

There's a *lot *of money being thrown at thia right now, so everybody's trying to get in the game. We're currently helping the Marine Corps stand up their own IO/Cyber effort.

And the idea of a Joint IO/Cyber command is being thrown around. Trouble is, the different services can't even agree on definitions, let alone doctrine. :doh: There even in-fighting within the Army (and, I'm sure, the other services).


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 4, 2009)

shortbrownguy said:


> Pardus,
> Does the guy in the first picture have a camel toe?
> I think I just thru up in my mouth a little..





Well, now that you've pointed it out


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 4, 2009)

car said:


> There's a *lot *of money being thrown at thia right now, so everybody's trying to get in the game. We're currently helping the Marine Corps stand up their own IO/Cyber effort.
> 
> And the idea of a Joint IO/Cyber command is being thrown around. Trouble is, the different services can't even agree on definitions, let alone doctrine. :doh: There even in-fighting within the Army (and, I'm sure, the other services).




Reminds me of the competition between Centra Spike and the Company years ago over who had the best triangulation.


----------

